# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  KC DOMAS 2018 : Indonesian Treasure

## LDJ

*KC DOMAS 2018 : Indonesian Treasure*

Atas semangat kuat dan keinginan untuk memajukan varietas koi lokal Indonesia ke seluruh komunitas hobbyist koi di tanah air, maka kami penyelenggara mengadakan acara keeping contest domas 2018 dengan tema “Indonesian Treasure”.

Harta Indonesia..yaa..tidak salah bila dikatakan demikian karena varietas ini sudah sangat lama beredar di sekitar kita sejak puluhan tahun lalu, namun gaungnya baru terdengar dalam 2 tahun terakhir. Domas akan mengikuti jejak koi kumpay yang asli Majalaya, menjadi klangenan di setiap kolam kita.

*TUJUAN KEGIATAN*
•	Domas adalah varietas asli Indonesia yang ingin dikenalkan ke hobbyist koi
•	Meningkatkan kualitas anakan domas melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkan.
•	Memperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat kegiatan ini.
•	Secara tidak langsung meningkatkan kecintaan terhadap koi lokal lewat keinginan memelihara domas dengan cara sebaik–baiknya.

*BENTUK KEGIATAN*
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara Koi. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan keeping technique (feeding regime, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya).

*WAKTU KEGIATAN*
Kegiatan berlangsung selama *9 bulan*, sejak lelang berakhir sampai *30 November 2018*.


*KOI ENTRY*
Penyelenggara menyediakan 36 ekor Tosai DOMAS berkualitas 
(bone baik, kuning hikari, dan skin rata)
kondisi ikan semua adalah sehat dan dibesarkan di fasilitas greenhouse Feikoi, Megamendung, Bogor selama 3 bulan terakhir


*HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN*

*1. Harga 1 (satu) ekor ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan start awal Rp. 300.000,-*

Dengan *kelipatan bid minimal Rp. 100.000*
Harga maksimal lelang ini *(bungkus option) Rp 900.000*
*) bila sudah bid di harga tersebut, maka lelang untuk ikan di nomor tersebut akan ditutup (tidak bisa di bid lagi oleh peserta lainnya)

*Aturan Lelang:*
•	Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini naik (Waktu Server KOI's) dan berakhir pada tanggal 21 Februari 2018 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI's
•	Dalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang nge-bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 10 menit dari 20:05, dan berlaku seterusnya.
•	Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.15, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.25, dst.
•	Maksimal perpanjangan waktu adalah *sampai pk. 23.05 tanpa ada pengecualian*

*2. Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara memposting Nomor ikan serta rupiah, Koi pilihannya*

•	Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kodeikan=nominal
•	Contoh: #bid d99=300 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system Nge-BID ikan d99 dengan angka Rp 300.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)
•	*BENAR* : #bid d99=500
•	*SALAH* : #bid d99=ob
•	*BENAR* : #bid d99=900     (bungkus option)

*3. Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat-lambatnya 3 hari sejak lelang ini berakhir*
•	Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari pemenang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2.

*4. Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening:*
•	BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
•	A/C No. 4411012837
•	A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko


*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
•	Pengiriman ikan dapat di bantu oleh *Maman : 0822 1166 6613* dengan biaya di tanggung oleh pemenang.
•	Posisi ikan ada di fasilitas karantina Feikoi, Gunung Sindur, Bogor


*PENJURIAN*
•	Waktu: Foto dan Video Ikan wajib diupload ke Thread ini paling telat pada *30 November 2018 - 23.59 WSK* atau akan diskualifikasi, dan akan diumumkan hasil penjuriannya paling telat tgl 2 minggu setelahnya.
•	JURI: 3 Juri dari KOI's.


*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku ( Overall Beauty ), kelas B (kawarimono)


*HADIAH*
Juara akan mendapatkan :

•	Juara 1 : Rp 1,000,000.-
•	Juara 2 : Rp 500,000.-
•	Juara 3 : Rp 250,000.-

*LAIN – LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam “Rule of The Game” akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

----------


## pieth

#bid d36=300

----------


## tantowijaya

#bid d14= 300

----------


## david_pupu

#bid d23=500

----------


## Ishvara

#bid d1=300

----------


## Ishvara

#bid d14=300

----------


## Liu Kang

> #bid d14=300


tks partisipasinya om

lihat rekapnya paling atas om. sayangnya ikan yg di bid sudah di bid orang harga lebih tinggi semua

----------


## majin91

#bid d7=300

----------


## LDJ

> #bid d7=300


manteep suhu hitam putih

----------


## DDavin

#bid d2 = 300
#bid d34 = 300

----------


## fajarhto

#bid d5 = 300
#bid d16 = 300

----------


## hero

#bid d25=300

----------


## majin91

Waduhh... Thunder head nihhhh ikan.. Kerennn

----------


## frostbitez

#bid d3 = 300

----------


## LDJ

#bid d20=300

----------


## Asep Aminnurdin Mansur

Maaf sebelumnya, jadi pingin tahu koi aseli indonesia. Boleh lihat indukannya seperti apa!?

----------


## LDJ

> Maaf sebelumnya, jadi pingin tahu koi aseli indonesia. Boleh lihat indukannya seperti apa!?


boleh om silakan, kebetulan ada fotonya

----------


## LDJ

video ikan terlampir

D1-D10   : https://youtu.be/pW1ZA-dkw80
D11-D20 : https://youtu.be/FbFqSbIH_to
D21-D30 : https://youtu.be/OApu3NjGG64
D31-D36 : https://youtu.be/3zVyI92Dna4

----------


## medicineman

#bid d24=300

----------


## LDJ

> #bid d24=300


terimakasih supportnya om medicineman yang cakep ganteng baik hati tidak sombong dan rajin membantu

----------


## Situkangkayu

#bid D6=300

----------


## Nighmatz

#bid d27=300

----------


## LDJ

> #bid D6=300


maacih om ganteng keren

----------


## LDJ

Terimakasih banyak atas support dan animonya. Kami yakin dengan dukungan kita semua, pemuliaan varietas domas ini menjadi asa yang tak mustahil.

sebagai bentuk dukungan dari importir pakan impor dan sponsor Asia Cup, kami memberikan doorprize kepada 26 ikan yang beruntung sebagai berikut


upload pictures to web

6 bag saki hikari balance M 2kg 
20 bag hikari wheat germ M 500 gr

pemenang akan diundi H+1 setelah lelang selesai.
JANGAN SAMPAI GA KEBAGIAN!! buat perbaikan gizi ikan2 kesayangan kita.

terimakasih PT Golden Westindo Artajaya

----------


## beearacer

#bid d35=300

----------


## LDJ

> #bid d35=300


tks aload om Widi

----------


## fajarhto

> Terimakasih banyak atas support dan animonya. Kami yakin dengan dukungan kita semua, pemuliaan varietas domas ini menjadi asa yang tak mustahil.
> 
> sebagai bentuk dukungan dari importir pakan impor dan sponsor Asia Cup, kami memberikan doorprize kepada 26 ikan yang beruntung sebagai berikut
> 
> 
> upload pictures to web
> 
> 6 bag saki hikari balance M 2kg 
> 20 bag hikari wheat germ M 500 gr
> ...


Mantaap... mudah2an kebagian saki color nya ...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid D2=400

----------


## Ardo Muliana

#bid d27 = 400

----------


## LDJ

KC bergengsii .. elite round

----------


## Soegianto

#bid d22=300

----------


## Soegianto

#bid d36=400

----------


## Daddy Luluh

#bid d8=300

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid D21=300

----------


## Soegianto

#bid d26=300

----------


## Soegianto

#bid d28=300

----------


## absolion

#bid d10=300

----------


## LDJ

tks supportnya om Slamet, om Dony, om Soegi, om Absolion, om Daddy

----------


## LDJ

T-85 menit..jgn sungkan2 timpa ikan yg menarik. bungkus option 900rb di close utk nomor ikan yg dipilih

----------


## h3ln1k

#bid d2=500
#bid d10=500

----------


## pieth

#bid d29 = 300

----------


## LDJ

> video ikan terlampir
> 
> D1-D10   : https://youtu.be/pW1ZA-dkw80
> D11-D20 : https://youtu.be/FbFqSbIH_to
> D21-D30 : https://youtu.be/OApu3NjGG64
> D31-D36 : https://youtu.be/3zVyI92Dna4


re look video ikan

----------


## hero

#bid d36 =500

----------


## absolion

#bid d33=300

----------


## LDJ

last 20 minutes

----------


## Soegianto

#bid d32=300

----------


## LDJ

masuk injury time

----------


## LDJ

titipan om Donny

#bid d2=600

----------


## LDJ

perpanjangan waktu sampai 20.15 waktu server KOI'S forum

----------


## h3ln1k

#bid d18=300

----------


## LDJ

Aturan Lelang:
•	Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini naik (Waktu Server KOI's) dan berakhir pada tanggal 21 Februari 2018 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI's
•	Dalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang nge-bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 10 menit dari 20:05, dan berlaku seterusnya.
•	Contoh: 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.06-20.15, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.25, dst.
•	Maksimal perpanjangan waktu adalah sampai pk. 23.05 tanpa ada pengecualian

Bila tidak ada bid hingga 20.25 maka lelang berakhir yah om2

----------


## LDJ

finisshh !

aman damai sentosa tapi ramai sekali supportnya

----------


## LDJ

bid yang masuk setelah 21.25 tidak sah

terimakasih banyak atas animo luar biasanya, sungguh terharu atas besarnya dukungan kita kepada perkembangan koi varietas lokal, semoga bibit2 ini semakin baik dan bisa menjadi indukan2 lagi ke depannya

----------


## fajarhto

Lelang kc yang indah ... gak perlu begadang...  :Pray2:

----------


## medicineman

Siyappp om, keeping dengan update sampai finish (asal masi hidup ikannya)

----------


## LDJ

> Lelang kc yang indah ... gak perlu begadang...


dan pas semua kebagian doorprize pakan hikari 26 bag hahaha

----------


## pieth

> dan pas semua kebagian doorprize pakan hikari 26 bag hahaha


D29 kasih balance yah om huahuahuahua

----------


## absolion

lelang yang indah, semoga memjadi bibit domas yang diharapkan kedepannya

----------


## fajarhto

Tanggal Transaksi : 22/02/2018 17:34:49
Nama Bank Tujuan : BANK CENTRAL ASIA (BCA)
Nama Penerima : YUDI HANIPURWOKO 
Rekening Tujuan : ‪4411012837‬
Jumlah Transfer : Rp 600.000,00
Jenis Transfer : Online
Berita : KC Domas D5 dan D16, fajarhto

----------


## tantowijaya

ukan di Internet Banking BCA :
 	Tanggal	 : 	23/02/2018
 	Jam	 : 	07:14:51
 	Jenis Transaksi	 : 	TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA
 	Rekening Tujuan	 : 	4411012837
 	Nominal	 : 	Rp.300.000,00
 	Berita	 : 	DOMAS 14
 	 	      	AN TANTO
 	Jenis Transfer	 : 	SEKARANG
 	No. Referensi	 : 	47B36780-DD21-7130-0304-A50D583FE669
 	Status	 : 	BERHASIL

----------


## pieth

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
23/02 13:22:20
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 300,000.00
Domas D29

----------


## LDJ

update pembayaran D34 dan D35
terimakasih om Davin dan om Widi

----------


## pieth

Berikut Video pengundian Doorprize yang di lakukan oleh
Om Leo , Om sugi , Om Davit dan Om didi

Selamat kepada pemenang Doorprize 6 saki Balance dan 20 WG hikari

6 pemenang doorprize saki balance
1. D6
2. D8
3. D10
4. D22
5. D28
6. D34

----------


## frostbitez

YOUR FUND TRANSFER TRANSACTION HAS BEEN SUCCESSFULLY COMPLETED

DATE
:
23/02/2018
TIME
:
19:12:23
REFERENCE NUMBER
:
EC5DAF98-A21C-EAE7-7178-9BD8F12C72F0
TRANSFER TO ACCOUNT
:
4411012837
BENEFICIARY NAME
:
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
AMOUNT
:
Rp.	300.000,00
REMARK
:
d3
:
-
TRANSFER TYPE
:
IMMEDIATE TRANSFER
SEQUENCE NUMBER
:
141816
PLEASE KEEP THE REFERENCE NUMBER 
AS A PROOF OF YOUR TRANSACTION

----------


## pieth

Pengundian dengan camera ke-2




Pengundian dengan camera ke-3




No re-take at all

----------


## Situkangkayu

Transfer KC Domas D6

link : http://ibb.co/e5yzqx

----------


## Daddy Luluh

Konfirmasi pembayaran:

Trf BERHASIL ke BCA/4411012837/YUDI HANIPURWOK Rp.300.000,00 24/02/18 09:35 RRN:991522370307 CRN:#kcDomasKois Reff:522370307

Terimakasih

----------


## absolion

untuk pembayaran D33, terima kasih om
https://ibb.co/dXviJH

----------


## LDJ

terimakasih untuk partisipasi semua member forum, happy keeping & may the best fish win!

----------


## LDJ

ATURAN TAMBAHAN :

bagi yang masih berminat bergabung dan merasakan sensasi KC Domas Koi ini, masih dibuka kesempatan selama 3 hari saja untuk ikan2 yang masih belum terjual (10 ekor)
caranya adalah :

1. BID dan pilih ikan yang anda minati, tuliskan saja BUNGKUS Dxx (nanti akan di rekap manual)
2. Harga ikan ditetapkan 1 harga saja menjadi Rp 400.000,- (tanpa lelang)
3. Pemenang secepatnya membayar dan dikirimkan ke tujuan
5. Ikan yang dipilih masih bisa ikut penjurian dengan hadiah yang sama
6. TANPA LELANG, siapa cepat dia dapat
7. Happy bidding !

----------


## LDJ

a/n om Ilcken :
BUNGKUS D12

----------


## LDJ

a/n om Yudi HP:
BUNGKUS D11

----------


## LDJ

BUNGKUS INJURY TIME @400rb
D11 : Yudi HP
D12 : Ilcken

ending besok pk 21.00

----------


## david_pupu

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
07/03 21:50:05
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 500,000.00
Ref 007214751509

----------


## LDJ

update awal Maret 2018 ikan D14 di kolam, kerreeenn aak !

----------


## LDJ

sneak peak ikan D23 favorit saya, tinggal persiapkan buat show, joos om Fuu

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Domasnya, cakep om Pupu

----------


## fajarhto

Update ah ... di keeping indoor sama outdoor, si kembar domas.

----------


## absolion

> Update ah ... di keeping indoor sama outdoor, si kembar domas.


harus indoor ya kayanya, domasku juga hitam semua di kolam outdoor :Crutch:

----------


## medicineman

Ikutan izin update per tengah bulan Juni




Rakus makan tapi grow nya agak perlahan

----------


## LDJ

Tidak terasa teman2, sudah menjelang penjurian keeping contest KC Domas Indonesian Treasure
So excitingg

Silakan upload foto dan video nomor ikan di forum paling lambat 30 November 2018 sehingga dapat dijuri  :: 
#originalvideo

----------


## medicineman

Izin update karena takut lupa update kalau nanti




Maaf video belum color corrected, aslinya lebih orenji (sesi video malam pakai lampu sorot)

----------


## LDJ

niceee om, mari peserta lain ditungguu

KC ini sangat banyak ilmunya

----------


## LDJ

bantu update KC #14

----------


## LDJ

[QUOTE=LDJ;477085]bantu update KC #14


size 51 cm

----------


## LDJ

bantu upload KC domas #27
size 40cm

----------


## beearacer

> bantu update KC #14


GC ini..  :Clap2:  :Yield:  :Yield:

----------


## absolion

ikanku jadi jelek :Smash: 
37 cm

----------


## pieth

D3 45cm





D29 40cm

----------


## LDJ

update KC domas #25



size sekarang 35cm



video

----------


## LDJ

update KC domas #36



size now 45cm



video

----------


## LDJ

KABAR GEMBIRAA ! 

Penjurian by foto dan video langsung oleh juri dari ZNA Thailand. Moga2 bisa ditayangkan langsung live video

----------


## Coen37

Wow. Keren semoga Domas makin di akui.

----------


## rajakecil

> D3 45cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D29 40cm


Ini dikeep indoor atau out door om? Tetep kuning banana 👍

----------


## absolion

> ikanku jadi jelek
> 37 cm


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jD-DfPG2f6w

----------


## beearacer

Update ikan D35
Size 41cm
Sex Male

----------


## meikarta

Baru sempat angkat ... Udah telat ..goo di dis



Ukuran 38cm dan 36cm

----------


## pieth

> Ini dikeep indoor atau out door om? Tetep kuning banana


Keep di fiber outdoor om

----------


## LDJ

Terimakasih kepada 3 orang juri ZNA dari Thailand yang sudah memberikan penilaian ikan KC Domas 2018 : Indonesian Treasure

Mr. Chumpol Sriyapai (ACJ from ZNA East Thailand Chapter)
Mr. Athisan Boonthananithipat (ACJ from ZNA Phuket CHapter)
Mr. Pornchai Wattanakulchai (LCJ from ZNA East Thailand Chapter)




Maka setelah melalui hasil diskusi dan voting di antara mereka, 
dewan juri memutuskan bahwa nominasi pemenang Keeping Contest adalah sebagai berikut :

 :First:  GRAND CHAMPION : #14 




 :Second:  RUNNER UP GRAND CHAMPION : #3 




 :Third:  2ND RUNNER UP : #33 




SELAMAATT KEPADA PARA PEMENANGGG DAN TERIMAKASIH ATAS PARTISIPASI SELURUH PESERTAA !!
 :Whoo:

----------


## tantowijaya

Terima kasih om leyoh, selamat kepada semua pemenang

----------


## Elecson

Congrats para pemenang. Maju terus koi Indonesia.

----------

